# porti potti



## keith (Jan 28, 2011)

Try this in disscussion. Has anyone ever replaced the bellows on a porti potti, is it worth the effort or should one go with a new one? Thanks
**Keith**


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

Like the construction sized poopers?


----------



## keith (Jan 28, 2011)

No, just a small #135 unit for tent or camper use, thanks.
**keith**


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

From this link, it looks like this is a separate part that can be ordered. I expect it should be replaceable and cheaper than getting a new unit.

http://www.thetford.com/HOME/PARTS/PortableToilets/PortaPotti135PartsNEW/tabid/630/Default.aspx

We bought one years ago, then bought a trailer and I gave it to my brother. I know he still uses it with his family of 11 kids and 8 of them are girls (the boys probably just find a tree far away - you know boys), but I don't know if he's replaced any parts. He is pretty handy, though.


----------

